# disque dur pas reconnu



## papayou974 (28 Octobre 2003)

bonjour,j'ai en ma possession un dd quantum 2.go qui fonctionne sur pc ,quand je le met sur mon mac performa 6200,le dd tourne,quand j'envoie outil dd mac os 8.1,il reconnait que le lecteur cd,et dd ne figure pas ,du coup je ne peux pas formater,existe t'il un moyen de creer un boot pour le faire demarer,merci pou votre aide,au niveau cavalier j'ai essaye tte position et mm sans cavalier
merci


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (28 Octobre 2003)

Je pense plutôt que c'est un disque dur non reconnu par les drivers Apple. Je te conseille d'utiliser un outil comme Anubis ou Hard disk Toolkit.

Sinon l'autre solution c'est de bidouiller l'utiliaire Outil Disque Dur pour reconnaitre ton disque (pas trop difficile mais demande quelques manips avec ResEdit et SCSI Probe pour les infos disque) ... Si ça t'intéresse je te donnerais la manip.


----------



## papayou974 (28 Octobre 2003)

la manip m'interesse a*


----------

